# flightpower v-balancer question



## jd8181 (Feb 21, 2004)

i got a flightpower v-balancer in the mail today (i'm new the the whole lipo thing), i had been borrowing my buddy's hobbyco (i think) balancer and haven't had any problems with it. well when i went to use the v-balancer it says to hit the button and then hit it again for 3 sec to get it in link mode (link light lights up). so i did that. hit the start button on my duratrax ice charger and it starts beeping no battery attached. so i reset the balancer and get the link to light up again and start the charger again. it chargers for 3 seconds till the link light goes out and then beeps that battery has been disconected. i'm not sure what is going on here. does anyone have any ideas? i'm dicharging the battery right now and going to try to re charge it with the v-balancer. thinking maybe it was already full or something? any idea would help. thanks

this is what the manual says about link mode "Balance Charging (Link Mode)
To commence balance-charging the V-Balance unit must be switched into Link Mode (Link Mode creates a connection through the balancer between the battery pack and the charger). To do this first make sure the unit is turned on. If all the LED’s are off then you must press the reset/mode button momentarily to wake the unit. When you have done this press and hold the reset/mode button for 3 seconds, the Link LED’s will light at the top of the unit. On some chargers this will automatically start the charging process whilst other chargers will require you to start the charge process manually. Once in Link Mode, the V-Balance will not go to sleep when the pack is balanced, instead it will monitor and correct imbalance throughout charging."


----------



## jd8181 (Feb 21, 2004)

ok i'm still not sure what is going on. i disharged alittle over 2000 mah out of my 4000mah 2s 35c lipo last night and still doing the same thing. it has a battery bar on the balancer and it lights all the lights up and the top green one blinks. i read the manual again and it say when it does this it mean that "Highest Green Bar Flashing = All or one of the cells is over voltage (4.21V) V-Balance will attempt to bring voltage down to below 4.21V and then commence ‘smart’ balancing." does anyone have any ideas??

just not sure why it won't stay on??


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

when u plug in the pack . does 1 or 2 lights light up ? on the right side in the light bar area..

also if it has 2 or 3 cell plugs what one are you using ?
if u have a volt meter check the cells themselfs with it and see the volts .. 

" it chargers for 3 seconds till the link light goes out and then beeps that battery has been disconected."
i dont think the Vbla can tell charger what to do so it turns off or "disconects" in turn the charger thinks no battery there ..


----------



## jd8181 (Feb 21, 2004)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> when u plug in the pack . does 1 or 2 lights light up ? on the right side in the light bar area..
> 
> also if it has 2 or 3 cell plugs what one are you using ?
> if u have a volt meter check the cells themselfs with it and see the volts ..
> ...


i'm using a 2s plug. when i plug it in everyother lights blink together. i just want to test it with a volt meter (was told to check it at the balance plug) and when i did it sparked, smoked and started to melt the plug???

i agree with you" no battery" "disconects" the balancer turns off and says there is nothing you are charging


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

chances are the balancing plug is to small and u shorted it out is why u got smoke .. 
check the volts on the main plug itself .. total volts .. and if u have hobby shop who knows hwo to check per cell bring it to them and look at the readings not listen to what they say not sayin bad but good to see this for urself .. 

and all lights blinking togther sounds wrong .. iam not 100% anyone correct me if iam wrong but after they all flash it should only show 1st 2 lights .. and or blink the 1st 2 . i knwo on my balnacer it well tell me how many cells are plgued in up to 6 cell packs..

then i hit the button to set it to charger mode and start charger and away she goes .. then the lights blink acording to what one needs charger at that ime be it cell1 or cell2 or both then no lights on at al for both cells 

but thats the EQuniox blancer


----------



## jd8181 (Feb 21, 2004)

with it get shorted out i'm taking it it's no good anymore?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

lipos short out they blow up most times i would think there touchy packs .. but chances r its still good sounds to me more like the VB is the issue then the pack do google.com and see how many people have issues with that thing and u might see .. goo dluck


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

jd8181, check the fuse on the balancer. I had one that did the same thing. I could discharge with it, but when I plugged it into my charger and tried to charge through it, it kept saying battery not connected. After beating my head for hours I decided to pull out the automotive style fuse in the discharger and it was blown. Replaced it and no problems since. It was a 10 amp fuse and I never charged through it above 5 amps so it must have just been a bum fuse.


----------

